# Game Thread: Friday Jan. 12 vs. Mavericks



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (20-16) - Dallas Mavericks (29-8)*

*Time*: 7:00 Eastern
*Venue*: Censeco Fieldhouse
*TV*: FSI
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*Jamaal Tinsley | Stephen Jackson | Al Harrington | Jermaine O'Neal | Jeff Foster*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Danny Granger | Marquis Daniels | Sarunas Jasikevicius*

*Injuries*

- Sprained Shoulder

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Jermaine O'Neal 19.2
*Rebounds* - Jermaine O'Neal 10.5
*Assists *- Jamaal Tinsley 6.3
*Steals *- Jamaal Tinsley 1.61
*Blocks* - Jermaine O'Neal 3.16
*FG% * - Maceo Baston 65.7
*FT%* - Sarunas Jasikevicius 91.9
*3PT%* - Al Harrington 46.4










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*Jason Terry | Devin Harris | Josh Howard | Dirk Nowitzki | Erick Dampier*

*Key Reserves*

  
*DeSagana Diop | Austin Croshere | Jerry Stackhouse*

*Injuries*

 

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Dirk Nowitzki 23.9
*Rebounds* - Dirk Nowitzki 9.3
*Assists *- Jason Terry 4.9
*Steals *- Josh Howard 1.21
*Blocks* - DeSagana Diop 1.35
*FG% * - Erick Dampier 63.5
*FT%* - Austin Croshere 100
*3PT%* - Jason Terry 43.5



*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 10-5
Road: 10-11
Overall: 20-16 (3rd in Central, 5th in East, 11th in NBA)

Dallas Mavericks
Home: 17-3
Road: 12-5
Overall: 29-8 (1st in Southwest, 1st in West, 1st in NBA)*








</center>








*- 23 points in last game*








*- 19 ppg in last 2 games*

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Dirk Nowitzki vs. Jermaine O'Neal

Games vs. Mavericks this year:

Mavericks 100 Pacers 91

Average Score:

Mavericks- 100
Pacers- 91

Prediction:

Pacers- 101
Mavericks- 99


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I'm very excited for this game. I'm working 11am til 7pm so i can go to a local bar and watch it. 

1. Austin Croshere returns to Indy for the first time this since the trade. He was one of my favorites while he was here and a major part of our 2000 run. It should be fun going back and worth against Croshere and it will definetly be cool seeing him play again (i havn't been able to see any Dallas games yet).

2. Besides being on a 3 game win streak, which isn't too impressive knowing we played Boston and Atlanta, but, we played Boston on back-to-back nights, something we've had much trouble with last season and even this season, so beating them, and beating them well, showed alot for this team. But also, we're 7-3 in the last 10 games. Only Phenoix, Dallas, Cleveland and Washington have done better. Dallas is 9-1, so winning this game would be a monumental win for the team.

3. Big test for O'Neal and Harrington. Both played well in the first match-up, but with Dallas being more of a smaller team, and weak on defense, this is the type of game Harrington and O'Neal need to be big in. Their our star players, and i expect them to have massive games. One of them to surpass 30points.

That all being said, i think we will shock the NBA tomorrow night.

Pacers 95
Dallas 91


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

99-97 pacers


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Pacers win 103-93


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers win:

102-101:biggrin:


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I think this is the biggest game of the season so far for us. A win tonight would boost our players confidence big time.

Pacers-100
Mavs-96


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Fred Jones said:


> I think this is the biggest game of the season so far for us. A win tonight would boost our players confidence big time.
> 
> Pacers-100
> Mavs-96


I'm on my break from work, and i couldn't agree more. Im going with a few buddies down to a sports bar to watch this game tonight, if they win they will prove so much to themselfs and beating a awesome Dallas team, a night after the sopposed best East team got KILLED by Phenoix, would show each player that they can win any night if they just play as a unit. I really do think we have the talent to play with them, mostly because their front court is weaker then our front court, but our bench will need to come up big and Stephan Jackson will need to play a strong game for us to win i think.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

You might wanna replace Cro with Devean George who has been the sixth man in the last games while Croshere has seen a lot of DNP-CDs. 

This should be a good and close game like the last one. :cheers:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

croco said:


> You might wanna replace Cro with Devean George who has been the sixth man in the last games while Croshere has seen a lot of DNP-CDs.


Maybe, but we want to think Croshere is at least doing something in Dallas. He'll score 20+ this game off the bench.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

> but with Dallas being more of a smaller team, and *weak on defense*


 Might wanna look at the stats this year chief. This isn't the same Dallas D as in years past. Were 4th in the league in opints allowed at 91.8ppg and only allowing 44% FG as well. Not very weak numbers. 



> mostly because their front court is weaker then our front court


Thats a bold statement.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers 100
Mavs 98


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

nice first quarter, now keep it up please!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

****, olmost equal again


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley with a nice pass to Granger for the and one! Both have been playing well this game, especially Tinsley. He's been blowing by the Mavericks and making some nice passes.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

8 points lead after first half, we can win this!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm surprised there's not more activity here on such a big game! Almost 4 wins in a row, and it's against arguably the best team in basketball.

Sweeeeeeet.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

this is nuts!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Game of the year already. I can't believe more people aren't on. I was too tired, so I felt like laying on my couch, but this has been amazing. Go Tinsley!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ugh, Josh Howard with a huge tip-in. 110-109 with 49 seconds left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

And O'Neal scores! Tinsley loses Terry off a screen, who hits a jumper. Dallas by 1 with 20 seconds left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO bricks, then Granger is rejected and tackles Josh Howard. 5.6 seconds left. Agh.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

and and and?????


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dirk fouled by Shawne Williams. Makes the first.....and the second. Who takes the three? My guess is Tinsley.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

The Mavricks didn't win. The refs did. If this is why the Mavs have the best record in the league, then they are not the best team. The refs simply went out of their way to help the Mavericks, thats what it boils down too. If Nowitzki falls, doesnt matter why, if he falls a foul is called. The Mavs foulded underneath after offensive rebounds, and the refs just ignore it. Its bull, the Mavericks are good, but the refs proved to be biased. I'm sick of this crap.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley inbounding the ball. AJ in. Granger fouled, since Dallas had a foul to give. 4 seconds left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ugh, Dallas fouls Al Harrington since they're up 3. Game. Over.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrington makes the first. Will he brick the 2nd? No, he made it. Dumb move. Dirk fouled with 2 seconds left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dirk bricks the first. Just don't brick the second.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dirk makes the second, although the tried to miss it, apparently like Harrington did, too. The pass is intercepted, and the game is over.

115-113 final.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fred Jones said:


> The Mavricks didn't win. The refs did. If this is why the Mavs have the best record in the league, then they are not the best team. The refs simply went out of their way to help the Mavericks, thats what it boils down too. If Nowitzki falls, doesnt matter why, if he falls a foul is called. The Mavs foulded underneath after offensive rebounds, and the refs just ignore it. Its bull, the Mavericks are good, but the refs proved to be biased. I'm sick of this crap.


The Pacers got a lot of calls, too. Granted, we could've used some near the end of regulation and overtime, but those 3 Dallas fouls in a row weren't great calls, either.

Game of the year. Awesome.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Damn, I hate this loose game.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> The Mavricks didn't win. The refs did. If this is why the Mavs have the best record in the league, then they are not the best team. The refs simply went out of their way to help the Mavericks, thats what it boils down too. If Nowitzki falls, doesnt matter why, if he falls a foul is called. The Mavs foulded underneath after offensive rebounds, and the refs just ignore it. Its bull, the Mavericks are good, but the refs proved to be biased. I'm sick of this crap.


This is definitely not how the Mavs win games. However, it seems the calls went our way in the end. Pacers played a really damn good game. I would have been pissed if the Mavs lost.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Sc-re 113-115 Mavs

Pacers Fan- 28
MillerTime- 42
iNdIaNa31PaCeRs- 32
Auggie- 32
Pacersthebest- 25
Fred Jones- 32
Box Man- 30

Winner- Pacersthebest


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> The Pacers got a lot of calls, too. Granted, we could've used some near the end of regulation and overtime, but those 3 Dallas fouls in a row weren't great calls, either.
> 
> Game of the year. Awesome.


All the calls that mattered. They didn't get the call at the end of regulation where Granger got held down. Nor the one in OT where he got hit from behind. The Mavericks were given the game, if thats how all their games are, they arn't as good as record shows.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fred Jones said:


> All the calls that mattered. They didn't get the call at the end of regulation where Granger got held down. Nor the one in OT where he got hit from behind. The Mavericks were given the game, if thats how all their games are, they arn't as good as record shows.


I agree that Granger should've had one of those fouls called, probably the first. Still, two calls don't "give a team" the game. They fought the entire game, and Dirk hit some amazing shots. Howard and Terry, too.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Good game.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> All the calls that mattered. They didn't get the call at the end of regulation where Granger got held down. Nor the one in OT where he got hit from behind. The Mavericks were given the game, if thats how all their games are, they arn't as good as record shows.


I am sick of this los olso but again we have given a winning game away. We had a good position but can't finish these kind of games.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Final Sc-re 113-115 Mavs
> 
> Winner- Pacersthebest


Bah, feels so bad after this los.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley: 17 pts, 11 asts, 7 rbs, 2 stls.
O'Neal: 26 pts, 9 rbs, 5 asts, 1 stl, 3 blks
Granger: 22 pts, 8 rbs, 1 ast, 2 stls
Harrington: 4 pts, 7 rbs, 1 ast in 46 minutes

Dirk: 43 pts, 12 rbs, 2 asts

Dallas: 9 turnovers

Nothing else really jumps out at me. Team stats seem really equal.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I agree that Granger should've had one of those fouls called, probably the first. Still, two calls don't "give a team" the game. They fought the entire game, and Dirk hit some amazing shots. Howard and Terry, too.


So you don't think Granger shooting 2 free throws with a second left in regulation with a tie game would have given us a win?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Tinsley: 17 pts, 11 asts, 7 rbs, 2 stls.
> O'Neal: 26 pts, 9 rbs, 5 asts, 1 stl, 3 blks
> Granger: 22 pts, 8 rbs, 1 ast, 2 stls
> Harrington: 4 pts, 7 rbs, 1 ast in 46 minutes
> ...


Bad game from Harrington, again.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fred Jones said:


> So you don't think Granger shooting 2 free throws with a second left in regulation with a tie game would have given us a win?


Not what I said. You made it sound like the referees just tossed a coin, it landed on Dallas, and they decided to "give them" the win. The entire game had to be played up until that point, in which other bad and good calls were made, and bad and good plays made by the players. Referees swallow their whistles in the final seconds of a game. I remember a few years ago playing Cleveland, where we were up, Lamond Murray took a shot for the win/tie, and three Pacers tackled him. No call. It happens, and it will continue to happen. The team just has to avoid these situations by not losing leads.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Definetly the game of the year. However, if anything gave us this loss, was because of our unability to play defense at the point guard position. Carisle can't put in Saras because he's not much better or prolly even worse, and Tinsley was horrid defensivly against Jason Terry tonight, esspicially in the 4th and OT.

I think besides Josh Howard, clearly fouling Danny Granger in Overtime, the other turning point was when Jamaal Tinsley missed two free throws with about a minute left. He sinks those two free throws in, we're up 3 with a minute left and Dallas would be playing very desperate basketball. They got a lucky bounce, Tins missed two, and Dirk then hit a 3. We got lucky to get that game to overtime.

Also, where was Al Harrington tonight? 4points??!!?! Please. Need much more then that for the money he is making esspicially when he gets the ball right near the basketball and still misses or just loses the ball, which happened several times tonight.

Overall, i thought we played very well. We stayed in, despite me hating Tinsley and i do think he had a huge role in this loss, but i liked the confidence he had. He missed two free throws but he kept going back into the basket, knowing well he was going to get fouled but he had confidence in his own game to keep doing so. But, the jumper he missed at the end of ot... WTF were you thinking?????


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Not what I said. You made it sound like the referees just tossed a coin, it landed on Dallas, and they decided to "give them" the win. The entire game had to be played up until that point, in which other bad and good calls were made, and bad and good plays made by the players. Referees swallow their whistles in the final seconds of a game. I remember a few years ago playing Cleveland, where we were up, Lamond Murray took a shot for the win/tie, and three Pacers tackled him. No call. It happens, and it will continue to happen. The team just has to avoid these situations by not losing leads.


I don't know if i agree. 

The refs were very sketchy at best in this game. Every single little tick was called, except for the final seconds plays invloving us with the ball. Like you said though, it happens, but i don't it's a coincidence, i just think they give the bigger team the advantage. Miller used to get it all the time, and now, we're just a mid-table eastern conference team and their the giants of the NBA.... we're not going to get the last second calls against them in a tied game, that's life, i know but i don't agree with it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

MillerTime said:


> Definetly the game of the year. However, if anything gave us this loss, was because of our unability to play defense at the point guard position. Carisle can't put in Saras because he's not much better or prolly even worse, and Tinsley was horrid defensivly against Jason Terry tonight, esspicially in the 4th and OT.
> 
> I think besides Josh Howard, clearly fouling Danny Granger in Overtime, the other turning point was when Jamaal Tinsley missed two free throws with about a minute left. He sinks those two free throws in, we're up 3 with a minute left and Dallas would be playing very desperate basketball. They got a lucky bounce, Tins missed two, and Dirk then hit a 3. We got lucky to get that game to overtime.


Please don't try to blame this on Tinsley. He sank his next two free throws, and although he missed one in overtime, he still had a great steal that could've won us the game. He's never going to be a better defender, so we're just going to have to live with it. No one on Dallas could guard him offensively, either, late in the game. He was penetrating past everyone almost every time he got the ball. Tinsley was as much of a contributing factor to us even being in this game as Jermaine, or maybe even more.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Please don't try to blame this on Tinsley. He sank his next two free throws, and although he missed one in overtime, he still had a great steal that could've won us the game. He's never going to be a better defender, so we're just going to have to live with it. No one on Dallas could guard him offensively, either, late in the game. He was penetrating past everyone almost every time he got the ball. Tinsley was as much of a contributing factor to us even being in this game as Jermaine, or maybe even more.


There is no way Tinsley did more in this game then O'Neal, esspicially late. 

Tinsley's horrid turnover with about 4 minutes left in the game and his 2 missed free throws really hurt the team, not to mention Terry taking him to school, time after time. 

O'Neal did miss some big shots, but he also made many big shots, got many big rebounds and played outstanding defense down the stretch.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

MillerTime said:


> Tinsley's horrid turnover with about 4 minutes left in the game and his 2 missed free throws really hurt the team, not to mention Terry taking him to school, time after time.


He went by whoever was guarding him more than Terry got by him, which is pretty good compared to what usually happens.



> O'Neal did miss some big shots, but he also made many big shots


Which were given to him by Jamaal Tinsley. Jermaine really didn't miss many big shots. I'm remembering two right now: One from the left side and the idiotic one which was partially blocked with about 7 seconds still left in overtime. Compared with what he hit, though, that is pretty good.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

if i hear one person say "Atleast we came close" ill snap. Close means nothing. The Pacers couldnt finish them off and missed out on what could of been a huuuuge season turn-around victory.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> if i hear one person say "Atleast we came close" ill snap. Close means nothing. The Pacers couldnt finish them off and missed out on what could of been a huuuuge season turn-around victory.


I disagree. Despite the loss, i think it means alot for the team to come out and play strong, for 53 minutes and be within winning distance after the overtime period. It showed alot of heart and guts by the Pacers, it shows that they care and no doubt this loss hurts them alot as they all know how close they were to beating one of the NBA's best, but fell short, and they will learn from this expierence, so next time they are better with last minute situations, they seemed very nervious and very desperate when they had the ball in the final minutes of both the 4th and OT... they gained a valuable lession tonight IMO.

Also, i like the energy Daniels brought tonight but did anyone else think he showed a little too much hate towards Dallas? Seemed to me that all he wanted to do was prove that Dallas let go of the wrong dude, and at times it seemed like it was Daniels vs. Dallas.... at one point right before he was taken off, i think he missed 2 in a row and like 3 out of the last 4 shots he took. If he used his teammates more often and wasn't a ball hog like he was tonight several times, i'm sure Carisle would let him play more often and he'd be a solid player on our team.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Couldnt watch this game but damn, sounded interesting. How did the crowd react to AJ and Croshere? and how did MD play?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Auggie said:


> Couldnt watch this game but damn, sounded interesting. How did the crowd react to AJ and Croshere? and how did MD play?


AJ played a few minutes and got a little ovation... i didn't see Croshere get anything since he didn't play, im sure he got a good ovation before the game but they didn't air that on tv.

Daniels i thought played well, i think i posted somewhere else my thoughts on him from last night. He tried to do too much and looked like a ball hog at times, but i loved the energy he brought to the game.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

MillerTime said:


> I disagree. Despite the loss, i think it means alot for the team to come out and play strong, for 53 minutes and be within winning distance after the overtime period. It showed alot of heart and guts by the Pacers, it shows that they care and no doubt this loss hurts them alot as they all know how close they were to beating one of the NBA's best, but fell short, and they will learn from this expierence, so next time they are better with last minute situations, they seemed very nervious and very desperate when they had the ball in the final minutes of both the 4th and OT... they gained a valuable lession tonight IMO.
> 
> Also, i like the energy Daniels brought tonight but did anyone else think he showed a little too much hate towards Dallas? Seemed to me that all he wanted to do was prove that Dallas let go of the wrong dude, and at times it seemed like it was Daniels vs. Dallas.... at one point right before he was taken off, i think he missed 2 in a row and like 3 out of the last 4 shots he took. If he used his teammates more often and wasn't a ball hog like he was tonight several times, i'm sure Carisle would let him play more often and he'd be a solid player on our team.


You made an excellent point. Next time the Pacers are in this situation they will learn from this experience. And you explained the way Daniels played perfectly.


----------

